# Were stock 14x6 wheels date coded?



## wkidgto (Sep 30, 2017)

Were stock 14x6 factory wheels date coded which were installed on 65 GTO's ?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Visibly with tire on Date on wheels started late in the model of 68 then all 69 up
Just a 2 letter stamp by valve stem in 65
I don’t know if they were dated under the tire
Scott


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Earlier wheels were dated on the inner hub.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Files on '66 14X5 KH Stock Steelies; I don't know when they stopped doing it but I've only seen '65 & '66 rims. 
When I was searching most had just a year stamp not a month/day type stamping.
I would think 14X6 would have similar stampings.


----------

